# Open top tank evaporation, how much of an issue?



## Tomfish (12 Mar 2012)

Hello all,

I have just ordered a 4ft braceless optiwhite tank (there will be a journal eventually) and am wonder how much evaporation I could expect, also whether there could be any implications for a flat that already has some condensation problems. If it is relevant `there will be a t5 pendant mounted on top initially using 2 tubes.  

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Mar 2012)

i cant tell you if it will be an issue in your flat but on my 90x45x75 i lose about 15-20 ltr a week.  I have 3 open top tanks without any issue.


----------



## Tomfish (12 Mar 2012)

Cheers Iain, so I'll be topping it up regularly then. I'm starting to realise this tank is gonna keep me rather busy!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Mar 2012)

It's a daily job or you can look at auto top up units if it's a bigger tank. I run a TMC V2. Auto top ups top the calcium water line forming also.


----------



## Westyggx (12 Mar 2012)

I have to top mine up by Thursday (water changed on sunday) i probably loose about 5ltrs.


----------



## Alastair (12 Mar 2012)

I lost a fair amount on my 5footer, and that was originally In a flat that was suffering bad condensation and humidity. 
I'd def recommend purchasing a small ish dehumidifier to help as it will add to the condensation problems. You'd be amazed how much water they pull out of the air. 7 litres a day mine


----------



## Tomfish (12 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I think this is one detail I'll not tell my girl friend about.


----------



## BigTom (13 Mar 2012)

I lose about 20 litres a week from a 3' x 3' square tank, haven't ever noticed any condensation really, although we tend to always have the window open a crack anyway.

It'll depend mainly on the temperature difference between the air and the water, I think.


----------



## manikmonk (18 Mar 2012)

On the condensation issue, crack a window open, especially in the bedroom at night. With single glazed or old draughty windows you get natural air ventilating through, but with modern windows double glazed or secondary glazed they need to be fitted with trickle vents. If they are, use those, if not, open them a touch. Just breathing in a closed room all night is enough to cover our bedroom window in condensation, (secondary glazing, no vents) opening the window a touch solves it


----------



## Antipofish (18 Mar 2012)

manikmonk said:
			
		

> On the condensation issue, crack a window open, especially in the bedroom at night. With single glazed or old draughty windows you get natural air ventilating through, but with modern windows double glazed or secondary glazed they need to be fitted with trickle vents. If they are, use those, if not, open them a touch. Just breathing in a closed room all night is enough to cover our bedroom window in condensation, (secondary glazing, no vents) opening the window a touch solves it



LOL, is Maidstone in a tropical climate that Im not aware of  ?  If I do that the bedroom feels like an ice bucket ! Guess I am a wimp


----------



## manikmonk (18 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> LOL, is Maidstone in a tropical climate that Im not aware of  ?  If I do that the bedroom feels like an ice bucket ! Guess I am a wimp



Hah, definitely not tropical! Warm duvet though


----------



## Antipofish (18 Mar 2012)

manikmonk said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha.  Well you are right about leaving the window open slightly.  I do find if I have mine on "vent" that I get no condensation.  I would rather wipe the windows in the morning if its a cold night though     It is amazing just how much condensation is created from just breathing though.


----------

